# عناوين شركات المقاولات بالرياض .. لمن يبحث عن عمل



## mohamedanees (1 ديسمبر 2012)

عناوين شركات المقاولات الموجوده بالرياض .. المملكه العربيه السعوديه


----------



## mohamed mech (1 ديسمبر 2012)

Thank you


----------



## المهندس الحالم (1 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرااا لك


----------



## broken2th (1 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## elhussein007 (1 ديسمبر 2012)

الف شكر يا هندسة


----------



## azfel (1 ديسمبر 2012)

Thanks


----------



## علي أبوعرب (8 ديسمبر 2012)

thank you


----------



## Atatri (8 ديسمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ياسر النجار (25 فبراير 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
إعلان هام جدآ جدآ 
نحن شركة الألة الزراعية للمضخات الغاطسة والمضخات الأفقية والرأسية يوجد لدينا أكبر تشكيلة من الغطاسات ( إيطالى - ألمانى - هندى - تايوانى - أسبانى ) وبأسعار مميزة جدآ والضمان لمدة عام مع الإستبدال يعنى فى حالة حدوث أى مشكلة لا قدر الله يتم تغيير الغطس فورآ يوجد لدينا مهندسيين على أعلى مستوى كما يوجد لينا ورشة للصيانة على أعلى مستوى يديرها مهندسون متخصصون ومجموعة كبيرة من الفنيين الممتميزيين 

للتواصل مع كبيير المهندسيين / ياسر النجار 
تليفون :0500201925


----------



## ahmad nabeel (3 نوفمبر 2013)

الله يجزاااك خيير الجزاااء....^_^


----------



## hikal007 (4 نوفمبر 2013)

شكرااا


----------



## sharaf911 (4 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## pro2020 (6 نوفمبر 2013)

يسلموا


----------



## المهندس السليمي (7 نوفمبر 2013)

معذرتاً قائمة الشركات في الملف شركات ومؤسسات صغيره وغير متخصصه

شركات التكييف في منطقة الرياض عددها تقريباً 100 شركة متخصصه بالتكييف مثل انفال ومسارات الهواء
وشركة خضيروشركة امداد نجد وشركة تكييف السعودية و سعودي ايركون سافيد


----------



## المتكامل (7 نوفمبر 2013)

مشكور على مجهودك


----------



## عادلكم (6 فبراير 2014)

شكراً


----------



## مدير قسم (6 فبراير 2014)

شكرا


----------



## malikalmubarak (6 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حموده قزق (6 فبراير 2014)

في ميزان حسناتك ان شاءالله


----------



## مسلم تونسي (6 فبراير 2014)

بارك الله فيك​


----------



## 6mm (6 فبراير 2014)

thanks a lot


----------



## wronger007 (24 يونيو 2014)

مشكور


----------



## AHMED2284 (25 يونيو 2014)

محدش يسفر على موسسه


----------



## ahmed bary (25 يونيو 2014)

الف شكر ياهندسه


----------



## forshagamed (7 ديسمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم
كنت عايز اسال عل شركة اسمها تدوير الديار في الرياض (منفوحة)


----------



## علاء محمد موسى (8 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيررررررررررررررا


----------



## ابومالك محمود عزت (15 ديسمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## eng.tamermosa (15 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (16 ديسمبر 2014)

ياسر النجار قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> إعلان هام جدآ جدآ
> نحن شركة الألة الزراعية للمضخات الغاطسة والمضخات الأفقية والرأسية يوجد لدينا أكبر تشكيلة من الغطاسات ( إيطالى - ألمانى - هندى - تايوانى - أسبانى ) وبأسعار مميزة جدآ والضمان لمدة عام مع الإستبدال يعنى فى حالة حدوث أى مشكلة لا قدر الله يتم تغيير الغطس فورآ يوجد لدينا مهندسيين على أعلى مستوى كما يوجد لينا ورشة للصيانة على أعلى مستوى يديرها مهندسون متخصصون ومجموعة كبيرة من الفنيين الممتميزيين
> 
> ...


شكرا على المشاركة 
ياريت تتكرم ببعض الفايلات التكنكال عن هذه المضخات بحيث تعطينا فكرة عن البراند و امكانياته 
و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## kareemsultan (24 مارس 2015)

جازاك الله خيرا


----------



## drmady (26 مارس 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng.ms5 (28 مارس 2015)

بارك الله فيك​


----------

